# i need the aid of southeast new england girl for halloween nite at lizzie bordens



## Hacksaw The Clown (Sep 26, 2012)

i need a volunteer to hang out in my first haunt in the basement of the lizzie borden house in fall river,its name is dr bowens victorian nightmare,obivously i play the role of dr bowen thruout the year.i need a pleasent lady with no plans on the happiest night of the year to play lizzie in my haunt,no pay but i will hook you up with some lizzie swag from the gift shop,food,and booze.it ll be a great nite,i do have a spot on the 30th as well if your interested in two nites of mayhem. the haunt itself is small,for overnite guests and walk ins,not sure how many will visit but it may be a busy few hours,youll be in the backroom of the basement where the fall river p.d. found the head of the hatchet they belive was the murder weapon,you need to scream,yell,and threaten guests..its alot to ask i know,but it will be great fun and bring a resume if you like,perhaps i can get you a part time tour guide gig in the spring


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Hacksaw.... do you know where to find a Clown Prosthetic? There is a fellow clown in need on the forum.


----------

